# Health Audit



## kalaeb (Sep 6, 2011)

You will all probably get a kick out of this, but I got in trouble on Friday for having a stone soaking in water on my prep table (no prep being done, that is just where I sharpen). The inspector claimed it was kitchen equipement stored in standing water...a friggin critical violation.

So, as opposed to keeping the water running for 30 min while I soak my Rika, and in trying to be good and keeping in compliance, what is a good splash and go stone in the 4k range?


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 6, 2011)

Gessin 5k...amazing


----------



## tk59 (Sep 6, 2011)

+1. I'd also consider a 3k SS but only if you don't mind soft and I tried using Choseras as splash n go stones and they work pretty well, actually. Another one is a Belgian blue coticule. I think it's the hardest of the bunch. For a nice, durable edge, I might go that way.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 6, 2011)

Can't you store your soaking stones in the walk-in?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 6, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Can't you store your soaking stones in the walk-in?


 
Either that or an immersion circulator holding the stone above 140 degrees and a properly displayed and approved HAACP plan for safe storage of water stones. :razz:


----------



## bprescot (Sep 6, 2011)

As a "civilian" I'm just too stunned for words...


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 6, 2011)

@pesky &Johnny, very fine ideas! I can't beleive I did not think about them prior to the audit. :slaphead:

It should be noted it was not a state health official...our company hires a third party auditor to do a complete food safety audit...it is VERY detailed, which I have no qualms about.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 6, 2011)

Could you put a smidge of bleach in the water and tell them it's a sanitizing bath?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 6, 2011)

We were once defrosting chicken in water in the walk-in, and I told teh boss to take it out of the bag, put salt in the water and tell them we're brining it.


That takes the cake though. What a jackwagon.

You could always use this as an excuse to your SO as to why you need a jnat or BBW.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey kalaeb, if you want to try out the Gesshin 5k I happen to have one you can play with.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 1, 2014)

Isker said:


> Any comments?
> 
> Physical therapy Emrnews business



Yeah...remove the link.


----------



## erikz (Feb 1, 2014)

Take a hike with your spam


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 1, 2014)

kalaeb said:


> You will all probably get a kick out of this, but I got in trouble on Friday for having a stone soaking in water on my prep table (no prep being done, that is just where I sharpen). The inspector claimed it was kitchen equipement stored in standing water...a friggin critical violation.
> 
> So, as opposed to keeping the water running for 30 min while I soak my Rika, and in trying to be good and keeping in compliance, what is a good splash and go stone in the 4k range?



Sounds to me the health inspector is wrong probably because does not know what a soaker is.Coming off like an expert. 

Do you leave your knives at work?You can sharpen them at home, use a slash & go at work for touch ups.I am sure the Gesshin's S&G are good I only own the soakers.Got a Shapton 2K its a S&G great touch up stone for trained carbon gyuto's


----------

